# at Hyatt Coconut plantation if



## Zac495 (Apr 5, 2007)

you have any questions.
We came on a promotion. Toured it. Low key. Nice. I didn't buy, but might resale. The maintenane fees are high.


----------



## cmi (Apr 5, 2007)

Wondering how Hyatt quality compares to Marriott.  I think across the board MF with Hyatt are higher, but I think their resorts are smaller.  While on tour did salesperson mention any new locations.  I read about a Hyatt being built in Newport and one in Maui.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2007)

MF's in Hawaii are high everywhere.  Beach resorts require more maintenance and the cost of everything is higher in Hawaii.


----------



## Steve (Apr 5, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> MF's in Hawaii are high everywhere.  Beach resorts require more maintenance and the cost of everything is higher in Hawaii.



Hi Denise,

What you state is very true.  However, Hyatt Coconut Plantation is located in Florida...not Hawaii...and it is not located on the beach.

Steve


----------



## mesamirage (Apr 5, 2007)

Zac495 said:


> you have any questions.
> We came on a promotion. Toured it. Low key. Nice. I didn't buy, but might resale. The maintenane fees are high.


 
Can you share any current pricing figures?  Thx!!


----------



## duke (Apr 5, 2007)

Zac495 said:


> you have any questions.
> We came on a promotion. Toured it. Low key. Nice. I didn't buy, but might resale. The maintenane fees are high.



What are the prices and what are they offering???


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 6, 2007)

cmi said:


> Wondering how Hyatt quality compares to Marriott.  I think across the board MF with Hyatt are higher, but I think their resorts are smaller.  While on tour did salesperson mention any new locations.  I read about a Hyatt being built in Newport and one in Maui.



There's one being built in Manhattan and Hawaii (forget which island - sorry). I don't recall Newport,but I could be wrong. Quality is great. I own Marriott, so I can say they compare. I like the fact that you can go on the Hyatt web and just make a reservation. It's tempting to buy (resale), but owning a lock off Marriott - I may have enough....


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 6, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> Can you share any current pricing figures?  Thx!!



They offered me bronze (1300 points) for 15,800.


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 6, 2007)

duke said:


> What are the prices and what are they offering???



Would you like me to find out any other prices? He was very unpushy, so he just tried to sell me 1300 points because that's all I'd need.


----------



## dvc_john (Apr 6, 2007)

Any information on if/when they will start building the 4th building?


----------



## duke (Apr 6, 2007)

Zac495 said:


> Would you like me to find out any other prices? He was very unpushy, so he just tried to sell me 1300 points because that's all I'd need.



Yes, Please...It would be great to get all their prices and points.


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 7, 2007)

duke said:


> Yes, Please...It would be great to get all their prices and points.



I'll find out about prices and building 4.
We had a blast with Ron (CONCH MAN) and his wife Jan!!!
Sunny and beautiful again.

So with the help of the best broker (seth nock), we have an idea.
Sell our 2 bedroom marriott aruba and buy a one bedroom. We like to go there, but my husband doesn't want to take the kids regularly - too expensive. use the excess money to buy hyatt points.

So there's an 1880 package but it's week 12 which concerns seth since we travel mostly summers. and there's a 1400 week 32 which is great -but i kind of want more points so I have to think this through.

off to the sun!


----------



## JLB (Apr 7, 2007)

In SW FL the peak weeks are Week 1 through 16, Snowbird Season.

Because the Coconut Hyatt is not on a beach, the summer months are not as attractive, but the fact that there is a beach club with a water taxi and that it is a really nice place helps offset that.

The summer gets hot and muggy and uncomfortable, with skeeters.  Call some golf courses and ask how busy they are after noon on a summer day.


----------



## JLB (Apr 7, 2007)

PS:  I can tell you are having way too much fun.


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 7, 2007)

JLB said:


> PS:  I can tell you are having way too much fun.



WAY TOO

Coconut Plantation - 38,000 diamond
28,000 platinum
24,000 gold
19,000 silver
16,800 bronze

the 4th building isn't clear yet - it might be a condo for a million each or it might be more timeshares.
__________________


----------



## JLB (Apr 7, 2007)

In that area that will not buy a vacant lot.   

Each year we go by a lot on the bay, with a tear-down house on it.  Last year it had dropped to $3,490,000.  Four or five years ago the lot across from our favorite homely little resort, at Big Hickory Pass, sold for $6 million, and a beach club for one of the gated communities went up.



Zac495 said:


> it might be a condo for a million each __________________


----------



## The Conch Man (Apr 8, 2007)

Ellen ~~

Thanks for a great night-out on the town & your daughter is precious as well as her boy friend ~~ Great food was had as the evein was great ~~ Will see ya later on today to take ya to the airport ~~ Sorry we couldn't have spent more time together but seems like ya all had way toooo much fun at the Plantation ~~      

Buildin #4 I think is goin to be a six story unit as may be the remainin buildin's to be built ~~ This is why the permit's are takin so long to get approve ~~


----------



## JLB (Apr 8, 2007)

It's not like there aren't any mid/high-rises in that area!



The Conch Man said:


> Ellen ~~
> 
> Buildin #4 I think is goin to be a six story unit as may be the remainin buildin's to be built ~~ This is why the permit's are takin so long to get approve ~~


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 9, 2007)

JLB said:


> In that area that will not buy a vacant lot.
> 
> Each year we go by a lot on the bay, with a tear-down house on it.  Last year it had dropped to $3,490,000.  Four or five years ago the lot across from our favorite homely little resort, at Big Hickory Pass, sold for $6 million, and a beach club for one of the gated communities went up.



I probably misunderstood. Maybe he meant it was 1/4 shares? Sorry.
We're home.  It was a great trip! I'll post pictures and a review soon.


----------



## Transit (Apr 9, 2007)

How long is the boat ride to the beach and is the beach there nice?


----------



## JLB (Apr 10, 2007)

It is across a shallow bay, Estero Bay, with marked channels.  Boats that have any draft at all and stray from channel quickly run onto a sand bar.  That is normally immediately followed by loud and colorful language, that of which sailors are known for.   

But a real sailor would not let that happen.  it certaily has never happened to mean when I tried to cut a corner.   

Say 20 or 30 minutes.  Nice beach club.  Nice beach.  It will give you the feeling of privacy and exclusivity, which is hard to do sicne the Gulf and the beach are not private.

Nice area.



Transit said:


> How long is the boat ride to the beach and is the beach there nice?


----------



## Fitzriley (Apr 10, 2007)

*Hyatt Coconut Plantation*

How did you get in for a visit? I was in Fort Meyers last month at a friend's house and drove in to see the Plantation and am interested in my husband and I getting a weekend at the location to check it out and see if we want to buy. We already own at Sunset Harbor and would like a good deal. Anything out there? 

Thanks,

Joan


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 16, 2007)

Fitzriley said:


> How did you get in for a visit? I was in Fort Meyers last month at a friend's house and drove in to see the Plantation and am interested in my husband and I getting a weekend at the location to check it out and see if we want to buy. We already own at Sunset Harbor and would like a good deal. Anything out there?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joan



I went on their website and clicked specials and filled in my name etc. They called me and offered me 4 nights in a one bedroom for 325 if I took a timeshare presentation! They also gave me 100 in Marriott bucks after my tour. No pressure. It was great.


----------

